# CASH WAITING!! WTB needed 1940 1941 Hawthorne All American parts; Aluminum truss rods



## bikesnbuses (Jan 12, 2020)

As stated, Im looking for parts for my original paint Hawthorne,a 1940/41 Fall/winter Catalog All American.

Im looking for 1 ALUMINUM 26" boys truss rod . stabilizer bar,etc.I will buy a SET if you have 2/ pair..In almost ANY condition..Mine is broken in half(MISSING half)

Im also looking for an upgrade LONG smooth chrome chainguard,the one that "wraps" INTO the rear axle area. Mine has a serious break in it..Looking for one in 5ish condition if possible.

Thank you! 

THIS is the chainguard and trussrod I need


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 12, 2020)

If you send the Diameter Of you trus roll I will check for you Jim


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 12, 2020)

JAF/CO said:


> If you send the Diameter Of you trus roll I will check for you Jim
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> ...



Will do!! Thank you Jim!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 13, 2020)

I looked no help sorry


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 13, 2020)

Bummer..I appreciate you trying!! I measured it in a few different spots..average OD 11.1 mm  or .45" US for future reference anyone.. Thank you again for trying Jim!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 18, 2020)

still looking!! $$ waiting..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 2, 2020)

>> STILL LOOKING!! $$


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump........................................................


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm willing to donate these to the cause. There should be just enough to make one trussrod in there...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 20, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm willing to donate these to the cause. There should be just enough to make one trussrod in there...
> View attachment 1140114



So ya think youre FUNNY huh?? .05 apiece  ..I see your $20 in beer cans and raise you $100 in Coca-cola cans..




And... >>BUMPO! $$$$ WAITING for these truss rods!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 7, 2020)

b u m p ...


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 7, 2020)

I might have a rod. I'll get mine out and check.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 7, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I might have a rod. I'll get mine out and check.



Awesome!!Thank you..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 3, 2020)

Still looking.....................


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 17, 2020)

Still looking for this guard and maybe ANOTHER aluminum truss rod ! $$


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2020)

>BUMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 18, 2020)

Bippity bopity bump


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 13, 2020)

Christmas IS coming ya know!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 22, 2020)

I may be able to re fabricate these truss rods. I have a set on my '38 Hawthorne HTB. If they are the same as yours we have a pattern. Anyone else looking? I could make up some tooling to do it...

PM

Nate VT


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm willing to donate these to the cause. There should be just enough to make one trussrod in there...
> View attachment 1140114



That's just a good weekend for Mike!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 15, 2021)

Really need these parts !!!!!!!!!!Now I really need the chainguard!!!  🙁


----------



## Hoagie57 (Aug 29, 2021)

Find yourself a machine shop. Any decent shop can make you a truss rod. Better yet make you a new pr out of stainless tubing . Been there / done that . Of course that was when I worked @ a machine shop.  Ahh I miss those long ago days .  😩


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone at the following swap meets ?
Trexlertown Swap meet​FALL MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SWAP MEET​JAF/CO Swap meet-Stockton,Ca.​
IF you find 1 or 2 of these...$$ waiting!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 11, 2022)

Bump!! $ waiting


----------



## Hukah (Mar 5, 2022)

What’s the length of that truss rod?
(Tip to tip, not around the arc)


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 5, 2022)

Hukah said:


> What’s the length of that truss rod?
> (Tip to tip, not around the arc)



approximately 22"    Thanks!Jeff


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 26, 2022)

Mic check!!


----------



## Hukah (Mar 27, 2022)

Is the top male thread or female thread?
I have several sets of rods of each style


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 28, 2022)

Hukah said:


> Is the top male thread or female thread?
> I have several sets of rods of each style



Pm sent.. thank you!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 10, 2022)

Chainguard FOUND!! Thank you Lester Grinnings !!! 😎


----------



## Hukah (May 12, 2022)

An OT question if I may?
Do you happen to know if that is a “make-a-light”?
I recently bought an example of said light and the lens is identical but the housing is white.
Ps I have steel trusses not alum.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 13, 2022)

Make a light is similar..but slightly different


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 24, 2022)

For what its worth...Trade bait? +$$?









						Sold - VINTAGE 1964 AURORA MODEL MOTORING #1302 TJET 500 RACING SET ORIGINAL W/EXTRAS | Archive (sold)
					

For local pickup in southern RI The track is in good condition,the box is fair as it has come apart but all there.. There are lots of parts and a few built cars..I will gladly send more pictures t serious inquires as I can only upload so many photos.. NOW Asking $100 with pick up in Ashaway zip...




					thecabe.com
				












						Sold - 1975 IDEAL EVEL KNIEVEL TRAIL BIKE NEAR MINT IN BOX W/ PAMPHLET | Archive (sold)
					

Original New, unused NOS in box with reproduction stickers as originals were missing. Box is decent NOW Asking $85 via check, MO, PP/FF shipped in the USA obo




					thecabe.com


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyone have what I need? MAKE ME GO TO THE DUDLEY SHOW WITH CASH!!!  😁


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 5, 2022)

Frame lock FOUND!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 5, 2022)

Anyone have what I need? MAKE ME GO TO THE>>>  COPAKE <<< SHOW WITH CASH!!! 😁


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## shane1979 (Today at 12:39 PM)

bikesnbuses said:


> As stated, Im looking for parts for my original paint Hawthorne,a 1940/41 Fall/winter Catalog All American.
> 
> Im looking for 1 ALUMINUM 26" boys truss rod . stabilizer bar,etc.I will buy a SET if you have 2/ pair..In almost ANY condition..Mine is broken in half(MISSING half)
> 
> ...



Dont know if this is what you are looking for or not


----------



## bikesnbuses (Today at 2:15 PM)

shane1979 said:


> Dont know if this is what you are looking for or not
> 
> View attachment 1766416



Thank you for your post.. But unfortunately,Im not quite sure what Im looking at (I mean,I know its a bike someones building) but unfortunately it doesnt have the parts Im looking for.. Thank you though! Jeff


----------

